# Neighbours Called the City On Me....Ideas?



## PIRATE

Im pissed

I got a letter stating that I have to get all my stuff off my property from the city. (Toronto)

Yes it is a residential zone but this time last year I was just some shmoe with a truck and plow. This year I have 2 trucks with plows , one has a salt hopper and I have a trailer for lawn cutting. 

My options with my thought on them are:

1. get a shop/yard - really dont think I can afford it for a couple more seasons of lawn and snow work, would love this and was in the grand master plan but this is to soon.

2.Rent a shop /yard - think its a bad idea to rent . how will I ever afford option 1 .

3.local empty parking lot - I run diesels ...were to plug em in ? 

4. Drive in storage - not that close to me oh and i cant fit the trucks in their "average height " doors.


I dont know how long I have before I get fined and or worse. 

Im in North York (Bathurst n Finch) if anyone can think of a local solution that would be great.


----------



## salopez

that sucks.

my neighbor did that too...

what I would do is first call the city/county and see what you are allowed to keep there and what you would have to do to be legal...maybe using magnets to cover your signs, and a tarp to cover your spreader... this might get you buy for a few months.

also ask who called it in and send them a nice holiday gift.


----------



## exmark1

A little late for this...but I would have checked local laws and such before hand. I am thinking you need to find a friend with storage or maybe talk to the city and explain its only temporary til you can do something different.


----------



## QuadPlower

First off check with the City to see what the rules are.

Are they registered in your name? or in the business name? Around here, if they all have plates and are insured, then you are ok. Are they all parked on a paved surface or on the grass? 

I would also find out who complained. You should have the right to know who it was. What you do from there is your business.

Also around here every one has their boat in storage. You should be able to do that with your trailer and it is fairly cheap.


----------



## PIRATE

everything is unmarked. one truck under business name other under my name. NO commercial vehicles or even personal trailers???????? thats what the notice said

I spoke on the phone to the enforcement officer. He was a nice guy . We spoke of how pretty much every second street in my area has a guy like me with trucks, plows trailers and how it is illegal. However, he said they let it go....until there is a complaint which they must follow up on. So F$%K my loser neighbors. I know which one it is but what am gonna do?, I have to much to loose being a business owner now. It would be a different story if I had nothing to loose.


----------



## carl b

do you have any family near by ? park there for awhile than 1 by 1 bring them back LOL


----------



## QuadPlower

No personal trailers is crazy. Any body with a boat in your neighborhood? Jet ski or snowmobile trailer

What if it wasn't your business and you drove the business truck home? You could get a ticket. That is crazy.

What is the fine? It might be cheaper than storage. LOL


----------



## Brian Young

I hear ya but you kinda put the horse in front of the cart.I rent a storage garage for the stuff that wont fit into my trialer when I store it for the winter. Luckily a friend has a plastic shop where I can put the trailer. Next season I am kinda partnering up with another guy who has access to a huge garage, and thats going to be our new location. We live in the city and a nice part of town and I even hate coming home and seeing stuff laying around here and there. My suggestion.....rent a self storage garage, just for a year or so, find somewhere to hide your trailer and just keep the trucks at your house. How can they tell you you cant have 2 vehicles! Just keep everything low key and clean.


----------



## go plow

if you pay your taxes, and reg. they cant tell you that you cant own two trucks.call and say that the guy down the road has a bmw and a lexus and you dont like looking at them when you go by. see what they say.. here as long as they are legal, nobody can tell you to move them and your allowed one un-registered vehicle per property.. i would go and find all the people who have boats, two cars, a trailer to take things to the dump and write it all down and then go back and complain and tell them that unless all theses people move their cars etc. that they can take their fine an stick it!


----------



## rawdog

what if you register both vehicles to be non-commercial...?
and check out what the fine is... they have those redic codes here but they're hard/rarely enforced...

recently there was a storm here an a guys house was about to fall into the water...town said he couldnt disturb the area as it was protected...he gave the town the finger... they fined him but the code was so old it was like pennies... 

Good luck


----------



## mike33087

so park one in the street and tarp your trailer and put it out of sight from the road


----------



## coldcoffee

My neighbors have to look at my stuff also...one neighbor I plow for free...and they bring me over a 4 course dinner almost every time. Another neighbor (that I worry about) I give perennials to when I have left overs from jobs I've done...she bakes me cookies. A little insurance that goes a long way, and no skin off my nose. If I had to look at all my crap I'd probably have something to say also. I do worry sometimes, as I have friends this has happened to also. I've seen a lot of people go through this and usually can find a solution. 
Consider posting some pics if you want (or not) of the property and items in question, then you may get some free ideas as to some possible solutions such as : types of screening, strategic placement, ect...or give a sense as to what is visible.

I've seen a lot of crafty ideas and have designed/built a lot of my own. Maybe a couple privacy fence sections or a hedge for example. In the meantime I would comply the best as I could, because if it looks like your making an effort they tend to back off. Most cities don't usually want to play hard ball and only want to satisfy the complaint. The ones that like to get hard nosed are usually the ones that get hit the hardest...play w/ the bull...get the horns.
I tend to follow this philosophy: "It's sometimes easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission".


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Give me a call. 

416 737 8978


----------



## Rc2505

Fill the neighbors (person in question) driveway with all the snow on the entire block. Then let him bit%$
I have a neighbor that must be related to him. I had to go rent a building, and park all my stuff there. I did find a great deal on the building, but thats not the point. All my stuff sat out back of my house in front of my rear garage 1 block off the street in a private drive. Want to take a guess on who had to hand dig about 6 feet of snow last winter? lol


----------



## PIRATE

ITs so hard to get in contact with anyone at the bylaw. The call back time is ridiculous. must be making lots of busts to get the year end quota.

I have been having those owning a shop dream again. Common Salt worthy weather. 


call you tomorrow Jon


----------



## ScnicExcellence

you should put your trailer away and that is it the trucks i would just leave there if you have another complaint then move the commercial truck and tell them to f off. then plow the neighbour in question in with the whole block of snow as posted earlier.

or just go up to the neighbour you think it was and ask them why the hell they would call and what the fuc the problem is.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

My neighbor did the same thing i was cutting gras for him the guy owes me like 300 bucks i have the contract. So i calld he didnt answer or return calls so i stopd mowing. Well then he calls hes like i have a party coming up you need to mow i said you need to pay ur bill. But he calld the city hes the only person on the whole block everybody hates. But it wasnt about my trailer and truck it was about all the stuff my dad and i have around here. So my truck and trailer we just inoccent victims. I rentd a skid drop a few tons of gravel put my trailer between my house and a stand of trees we cleand up some stuff that we didnt need. And i told him the next time he lookd at my property it would be his last. I think people should mind there own stuff


----------



## 042500hd

I know what we'd all like to do! Sucks that we can't. I think I would plow everyone or as many people as you reasonably could on your street for free, except the the neighbor that called on you. Don't do it everytime just once or twice. Keeps all your other neighbors happy and sends a message to the ****** bag.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Perhaps just ask the neighbor if he did call. And say "is it really a problem?" if he says yes then try and adress the problem.. try and work something out, like its going to be pretty hard for me to find a shop right now, can you bite your toung till winter is over. Im trying to be neighborly here, and I thought you would be also, so I dont appreciate you calling when you could just come talk to me. How can we work this out?

If they wont admit that they called, then they are going to cause you more grief, better find a place to keep that stuff.


----------



## fordmstng66

I is just irritating when people do what they do. My neighbor called the city on me for 3 dead trees, which none of them would even effect her, now i have 30 days to take them down, or the city pays someone, and adds it to my taxes. She was mad at me for hooking the chain for my dog on her fence, so she is out for blood now. I will get her next year when she does not maintain her fence.


----------



## plownoob

I'd start going over his house/yard with a high powered scope and start looking for violations myself. No one is perfect.


----------



## MAR4CARS

People are unreal .. unless your yard looks like a dump there is no need for harassment.In my town you can own and park any registered car/truck/trailer you want but the minute you letter up the doors you can no longer park it in your driveway of a residential neighborhood. My buddy gets harassed for having a Ford Ranger in his driveway with his company name on it but yet the guy next door to him has a rusted junk 70's Chevy 6 wheeler dump truck in his driveway but doesn't get harassed because theres no lettering on the doors.If i was you i would comply with the zoning officers complaint or if the fine is small enough just pay the fine .As far as dealing with the rat i would watch his/her every move and file complaints against them for the stupidest thing .. hell in my town you cannot put your trash out by the curb 24 hrs before pick up if you have similar laws and they break em start dialing ...


----------



## fordmstng66

In my area, i am able to park my truck with plow as long as it is not lettered, and they must also be on a paved, or cement drive, still trying to see if gravel counts. They said as long as it does not create dust, i can use it.


----------



## snowman55

suck it up guys. almost all cities have rules against running businesses out of residential zones. rent for commercial space is part of doing business if you cant afford it YOU ARE NOT CHARGING ENOUGH. follow the laws. and we willl level the playing field and raise standard rates across the industry.


----------



## Detroitdan

I'm so glad I live in the country. I just put up a 10x20 temp garage to store my landscape trailer and equipment in. Right out by the road and nobody cares. I also have a 33' camper parked in my yard. I sometimes have magnetic lettered signs on my truck in the driveway. My neighbor parks an 18 wheeler at his house. Only ordinance we have is no more than one unregistered vehicle on your property, but nobody enforces that unless you get a dozen or so out front and it looks like a junkyard. Even then I would tell the town I will get rid of them as soon as the other thousand people get rid of their excess unregistered vehicles. I would even argue that they can't tell me I can't have an unregistered vehicle, becuase if it's not registered they have no say over it. In fact, it's not really a vehicle, it's a flower pot. I'll put a 72 Chevy pickup on my lawn up on blocks and plant flowers in he bed. Now make everyone else get rid of their flowerpots too.
Seriously, I don't like ghetto looking crappy yards anymore than the next guy, but wgaf if you run a business if it's kept neat.
I couldn't live like that. Too much personal freedom for too long I guess.
Live free or die, according to my license plate.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

what do you folks that live in or have shop's in the city do with your leafs, yard wastes, excess materials etc. do with the stuff? im guessing you have to pay to dump it somewhere or do you have friends or other property? thats one drawback, i was about to rent a shop in town to store/work on things but saw these things as possible problems. im now holding out to buy about 5-10 acres outside of town to put a shop in, then i wont have to worry about any neighbors, and ill have plenty of room... thatd be my solution if possible for you.


----------



## Jay brown

welcome to the world of running a business....just get a shop like all ligit businesses and you shouldn't have any worries...our shop is in a M1 zone (manafacturing) which means we can do most anything except salvage.....most cities are zoned to protect their investors(homeowners)....BTW running the business out of your home is not fair to all of thoes who take the time and $$$$ to invest in a location to conduct business....


----------



## Detroitdan

Yeah but how much of the complaint is running a business, vs simply parking two trucks and a trailer there. I don't consider parking his vehicles to be as bothersome as running equipment or tools all day.


----------



## Jay brown

LawnProLandCare;658689 said:


> what do you folks that live in or have shop's in the city do with your leafs, yard wastes, excess materials etc. do with the stuff? im guessing you have to pay to dump it somewhere or do you have friends or other property? thats one drawback, i was about to rent a shop in town to store/work on things but saw these things as possible problems. im now holding out to buy about 5-10 acres outside of town to put a shop in, then i wont have to worry about any neighbors, and ill have plenty of room... thatd be my solution if possible for you.


here you can take leaves and yard wasted(clippings) to the landfill and they make compost out of em and give it back to the public...all for free as for me, i have 5 acres in town and i just burn the leaves and the yard is big enough no one really notices....


----------



## Jay brown

Detroitdan;658818 said:


> Yeah but how much of the complaint is running a business, vs simply parking two trucks and a trailer there. I don't consider parking his vehicles to be as bothersome as running equipment or tools all day.


i agree with you, but you have to consider all the neighbors....our town is kinda funny with all it's laws.....it is illegal to have indoor furnature outside on your porch/yard, it's against the law to park a car in your yard, but it IS LEGAL to hang a dead deer in a tree for processing.... o and also it would be ILLEGAL to park plow trucks or any commercial trucks in the street unless your working at that location and then you would need a permit....it's also illegal to conduct businees in a R1 or R2 or R3-4 zone more than a few days per year.......this allows FOR garage sales, home deco parties, and various other network "parties"


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

snowman55;658487 said:


> suck it up guys. almost all cities have rules against running businesses out of residential zones. rent for commercial space is part of doing business if you cant afford it YOU ARE NOT CHARGING ENOUGH. follow the laws. and we willl level the playing field and raise standard rates across the industry.


Sorry... I didn't realize that we all started out with a great shop/yard/storage area and with money in the bank because we were charging so much for our work...

Almost everyone has started out of their home, we all need time to grow.


----------



## Chris-R

Go see an attorney who is versed in local zoning bylaws, etc. The attorney will tell you what your rights are and if there are any loopholes available to you.


----------



## Jay brown

Pristine PM ltd;658952 said:


> Sorry... I didn't realize that we all started out with a great shop/yard/storage area and with money in the bank because we were charging so much for our work...
> 
> Almost everyone has started out of their home, we all need time to grow.


started out of our home? i wish i had i home, i live in my shop.....some day when i make all that $$$$ i'll have a home.....lol


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Haha,

fair enough.


----------



## kc2006

That blows. Do like everyone said, throw the trailer in storage and see what the exact laws are on the trucks. if they can stay if they're not lettered. Maybe if you take the plows off and put them in the garage or out of sight you'll be ok?

In my township, your ok to do business from your home as long as your not stocking/selling retail. So a service based business is fine. Lettering doesn't matter either. Park truck/trailer in the drive and all equipment is out of sight in the garage. I'm looking for a house more in the country though, a good 5 acres would do for me with a 40x60 pole barn.


----------



## snowman55

I hear you Jay, I started as a 1 truck outfit, rented commercial space to grow my business and a room in a friends basement for my bed. My private life didn't exist but my business was legit from the beginning


----------



## timm9

We were faced with a similar situation a few years back when we received a letter from our HOA regarding some of our equipment. I responded in writing indicating that the last thing we wanted to be was a "bad neighbor". In the letter to the HOA Board of Directors I indicated that I would do whatever was necessary to comply with the rules. I also indicated that I was "assuming" that they would be contacting everyone (almost 2000 homeowners) in the development to come into compliance as well. I informed them that their failure to make sure everyone was in compliance would be considered "selective enforcement". Suffice it to say that out of the approximately 2000 property owners, quite a few have tractors, plows, trailers, etc. That was about 6 years ago and I have never heard another word from them and my equipment is still in the same spot. I might suggest you contact an Attorney and discuss the term “selective enforcement”.

The really ironic thing, when it snows the neighbor that complained walks about 10 properties down the road and “borrows” a tractor to do his own driveway...LOL


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Dont want to stereotype, and wont mention any religions, but FYI boys, the neighbourhood he's referring to is full of bagel eating, retired, whiney, blue haired old women. Kinda hard to please. 

Let me know if you need someplace to store your trailer for the winter- I may be able to help you out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JohnnyRoyale;659908 said:


> Dont want to stereotype, and wont mention any religions, but FYI boys, the neighbourhood he's referring to is full of bagel eating, retired, whiney, blue haired old women. Kinda hard to please.
> 
> Funny they have a condo behind my plaza. They dont like my bright lights that keep out the burglers, or my dog that barks when I let her out, or my diesel trucks.
> 
> Funny however because last week there was a string of break and enters around the area, including 4 cars in that parking lot and 2 apartments on the ground floor. Nothing happened over here... Maybe they should get some lights and a doberman.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

go plow;657360 said:


> if you pay your taxes, and reg. they cant tell you that you cant own two trucks.call and say that the guy down the road has a bmw and a lexus and you dont like looking at them when you go by. see what they say.. here as long as they are legal, nobody can tell you to move them and your allowed one un-registered vehicle per property.. i would go and find all the people who have boats, two cars, a trailer to take things to the dump and write it all down and then go back and complain and tell them that unless all theses people move their cars etc. that they can take their fine an stick it!


He already stated that one is in the business name... Actually they can its called zoning laws thats like saying I own a semi and a 53' trailer but since it is mine I can park it at my house. I promise you that wouldn't fly.


----------



## JD Dave

Laws are laws but it is nearly impossible to afford a shop in the Toronto area when your starting out unless you live with your parents and even a nice place in the country which is a 45 min drive is going to be very expensive. We all had to start somewhere and our house is the best place, but if there wern't bylaws can you imagine what our streets would look like. I'm 40 minutes from Toronto and 1 acre building lots are 250k if you can find one and you still can't park your stuff legally.


----------



## DKG

Ditto, ditto


----------



## blowerman

Somehow once you have more than one truck and a trailer that won't fit into a small warehouse unit, I would hope that you have the numbers figured out and the finances to rent a small shop or warehouse? 
I see everyone loves to give answers about retaliation against the neighbor or others that have stuff parked outside and how it's not fair.. What does all of that have to do with you needing to find a place to put your business equipment? (ie. trucks & trailer) They aren't you. 
Talk to a lawyer? Want to talk about legal bills, just getting zoning approval and passing all the planning board meeting, drawings and drainage plans, and I'm not even that big of an outfit, 
Instead of skirting around the laws, just play by the rules. I will agree they SUCK, but once you follow them life gets alittle easier.


----------



## LHK2

Sorry that sucks, but thats part of business. I hope you planned for rent in your business plan, as most business owners don't . Once you get past 1 truck or move up to a dump truck, you have to look for another place of business, residential is residential. Think about it, would you want your neighbor to start a used car lot , or auto repair next door to you? just my 2 cents


----------



## cartwrightsbabe

We have roughly the same problem. where we live we are not aloud to park on the street or in our driveway AT ALL! we pay $300 a year for two small parking spots at the end of the road (over a block away). our truck with the plow sticks out of the garage about two foot. but that is our only option because it is diesel and needs to be plugged in!

my suggestion is to kiss someones rear and see if you can borrow their driveway for the winter..or storage else where!


----------



## LoneCowboy

Suggestions:

Lots of times rock yards/landscape material yards will rent space in their yard for cheap

Anybody with a big parking area might be willing to rent space in it (trucking companies, warehouse, etc)

Industrial space can be pretty cheap, although it won't have all the goodies.

Ask a couple trucks (big trucks) you see sitting around and see where they park, they might know.
Our town has a private "RV/Big truck storage" place that isn't all that far and I see a bunch of landscape trucks/semi's in there. AT least it's fenced and locked.


----------



## snowandgo

JohnnyRoyale;659908 said:


> Dont want to stereotype, and wont mention any religions, but FYI boys, the neighbourhood he's referring to is full of bagel eating, retired, whiney, blue haired old women. Kinda hard to please.
> 
> Let me know if you need someplace to store your trailer for the winter- I may be able to help you out.


Attitudes like that allowed Hitler to take power. Blue-hairs that don't eat bagels are just as whiney and hard to please. Don't have hanything better to do than look out the window all day. Idle hands are the devil's playground as they say.

If you don't want to stereotype, then don't.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you pay taxes obiv you do get lawyer why should have another expense


----------



## Jay brown

your NOT paying taxes if your running it out of your home...the city is probably mad because they are getting the short end of the stick and not collecting commercial property tax..... here is a list of things that are more expensive (higher rate) since we are zoned Manafacturing, and considered a business.
Property tax
electric bill
gas bill
phone bill
we also pay more property tax than a farmer would on the skid loader and the telehandler.why??????? we will probably start having to pay property tax on the salt pile on of these days..


----------



## JD Dave

Jay brown;665205 said:


> your NOT paying taxes if your running it out of your home...the city is probably mad because they are getting the short end of the stick and not collecting commercial property tax..... here is a list of things that are more expensive (higher rate) since we are zoned Manafacturing, and considered a business.
> Property tax
> electric bill
> gas bill
> phone bill
> we also pay more property tax than a farmer would on the skid loader and the telehandler.why??????? we will probably start having to pay property tax on the salt pile on of these days..


Is your apartment in your building legal, it doesn't matter to me but around here there is no way that the city would let that fly.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

paint your house purple that will drive your niebours crazy


----------



## Jay brown

JD Dave;665213 said:


> Is your apartment in your building legal, it doesn't matter to me but around here there is no way that the city would let that fly.


no it's not legal, but the code enforcement officier is letting it fly....in order to make it legal i would have to change the zoning to a R1 and then the building would have to go.....if the city gets pushy about it i've got a house on the back 2 acres(zoned R1or 2) that i rent out, we could move into it.....the apartment is just a temporary thing untill we can afford to build a home out back, where the rental is now....


----------



## JD Dave

Jay brown;665296 said:


> no it's not legal, but the code enforcement officier is letting it fly....in order to make it legal i would have to change the zoning to a R1 and then the building would have to go.....if the city gets pushy about it i've got a house on the back 2 acres(zoned R1or 2) that i rent out, we could move into it.....the apartment is just a temporary thing untill we can afford to build a home out back, where the rental is now....


That's cool, I kind of did the same thing years ago. Around here you can't build a building in the country unless it's farm so I'm lucky that way, others are not.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

Similar situation here, I've been collecting more and more equipment every year. 

This summer I actually bought my neighbors house so I could get more parking for employees. I rent it out to tenants and short them a little lot space for my extra parking. This worked in the summer for landscaping as the equipment usually sits in new development areas overnight, but now everything has to come home for the winter. I struck a deal with a friend who lives out of town to store my job trailers at his farm in exchange for him using my plow truck when its not busy to do his own lane. 

Also, I ended up getting some indoor storage from a supplier we use. I just helped him clean up his compound and moved some junk around. Now I've got a loader, 4 skidsteers, two plow trucks, and two dump trucks parked inside. This freed up enough space at home to allow just 2 mini trucks and 2 1/2 tons for the shoveling crews. The mini trucks actually fit side by side in one single car bay in the garage!!!

Sweet deal for hardly any $$ out of my pocket!!!


----------



## Oasis

PIRATE;656975 said:


> Im pissed
> 
> I got a letter stating that I have to get all my stuff off my property from the city. (Toronto)
> 
> Yes it is a residential zone but this time last year I was just some shmoe with a truck and plow. This year I have 2 trucks with plows , one has a salt hopper and I have a trailer for lawn cutting.
> 
> My options with my thought on them are:
> 
> 1. get a shop/yard - really dont think I can afford it for a couple more seasons of lawn and snow work, would love this and was in the grand master plan but this is to soon.
> 
> 2.Rent a shop /yard - think its a bad idea to rent . how will I ever afford option 1 .
> 
> 3.local empty parking lot - I run diesels ...were to plug em in ?
> 
> 4. Drive in storage - not that close to me oh and i cant fit the trucks in their "average height " doors.
> 
> I dont know how long I have before I get fined and or worse.
> 
> Im in North York (Bathurst n Finch) if anyone can think of a local solution that would be great.


I also have two trucks (Bathurst and Finch area) when I have them both at my place i just park one at my neighbours house. I plow him for free anyways.

BTW im interested in which particular Toronto BYLAW it violates because I cant find a specific bylaw that states you cant park a commercial vehicle on your property as long as you are parking on a designated parking area and not grass. http://www.toronto.ca/zoning/frontyard.htm

Anyways ide love to hear how you make out. I know one guy complained about my truck only one truck because I have a plow and salter and its a pretty big vehicle (Silverado 2500 crew cab with long box) and the city told them that there was nothing anyone could do because the vehicle was registered to me personally not my company and it was parked appropriately.

If all else fails, Yorkdale Storage on Cartright off of Bridgeland has storage facilities both indoor and parking spots with hydro. We have two units there one for our winter equipment and one for our summer. They are local and reasonably priced. If you want you can message me for info or call them and talk to Brian the manager. http://www.yorkdaleselfstorage.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## Hemipower

> suck it up guys. almost all cities have rules against running businesses out of residential zones. rent for commercial space is part of doing business if you cant afford it YOU ARE NOT CHARGING ENOUGH. follow the laws. and we willl level the playing field and raise standard rates across the industry.





Pristine PM ltd;658952 said:


> Sorry... I didn't realize that we all started out with a great shop/yard/storage area and with money in the bank because we were charging so much for our work...
> 
> Almost everyone has started out of their home, we all need time to grow.


You are not factoring in that the guys with the high and mighty suggestions got their
businesses handed down from daddy who got his from gran pappy.Thumbs Up You mean you didn't start out with a hundred trucks? These delusional kind can be spotted a mile a way when they start spouting off how they are going to change an entire industry single-handedly. wesport Then don't forget, throw out competitiveness and make sure you quote enough on jobs so you can be sure not to get them. Isn't that how we all started out with paid off houses and 1,000,000 sf warehouses? :laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

wow, no posting for 5 years!!!! Must have struck a nerve eh hemi?


----------



## njsnowremoval

Id like to weigh in. in my neibor hood we have noumorouse guys with plows. All but 1 house parks them in the driveway. The ones that park on the street live on a corner and park on both side as they have three trucks and plows. One day my neibor was comeing home and hit one of there plows. (9 foot plow and eight foot plow neither of which were angled on a tight curve is asking for probloms.) any way he pulls over not this is down the street and i saw this all go down. He goes and tells them bla bla bla. he said that he would fix it no problom. There was only minor damage to the paint no dent the plow didnt even move he barly clipped it. They guy calls the cops NBD. The cops get there and tell the guy hes parked illegally and he is at fault for the accident. I have never seen an angryer person in my life. So his insurance took care of it all. The next day it snowed after plowing everyone came back. They parked right back on the street again and again another person clipped it but this time they insisted they call the police. The fines he got was enough for him to Clear out the drive and move all the trucks. ther than that isolated incedent no one complaigns around here. If you have letters or not. They only ask that you park the lettered trucks in the drive or in an area out of the way. And if it plows leave it in the drive. Only other incident any one has had is when the guy across the street moved in he didnt know he couldnt let the grass grow until it was taller than himself. He got a landscaper real quick.


----------



## newhere

njsnowremoval;1433054 said:


> Id like to weigh in. in my neibor hood we have noumorouse guys with plows. All but 1 house parks them in the driveway. The ones that park on the street live on a corner and park on both side as they have three trucks and plows. One day my neibor was comeing home and hit one of there plows. (9 foot plow and eight foot plow neither of which were angled on a tight curve is asking for probloms.) any way he pulls over not this is down the street and i saw this all go down. He goes and tells them bla bla bla. he said that he would fix it no problom. There was only minor damage to the paint no dent the plow didnt even move he barly clipped it. They guy calls the cops NBD. The cops get there and tell the guy hes parked illegally and he is at fault for the accident. I have never seen an angryer person in my life. So his insurance took care of it all. The next day it snowed after plowing everyone came back. They parked right back on the street again and again another person clipped it but this time they insisted they call the police. The fines he got was enough for him to Clear out the drive and move all the trucks. ther than that isolated incedent no one complaigns around here. If you have letters or not. They only ask that you park the lettered trucks in the drive or in an area out of the way. And if it plows leave it in the drive. Only other incident any one has had is when the guy across the street moved in he didnt know he couldnt let the grass grow until it was taller than himself. He got a landscaper real quick.


please explain to us what is wrong with your head? seriously im no spelling ace but how do you mangle the English language that bad?

you understand plowsite has spell check?

you sound like you lick the windows.....seriously do you?


----------



## jhall22guitar

newhere;1433067 said:


> please explain to us what is wrong with your head? seriously im no spelling ace but how do you mangle the English language that bad?
> 
> you understand plowsite has spell check?
> 
> you sound like you lick the windows.....seriously do you?


His bus crashed, give him a break :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Im actually surprised my neighbors here (Im 17 and in High School) havent called on me and my father at either his house or my moms. They have called on us during the "open burning season" because the smoke went across the street (into open woods). We put up a shed with open wood and supply storage behind it, facing their home, but hidden from the street. And there is always a truck or two parked in the driveway, lettered, and commercial plates. I dont think its allowed here, but knowing all the police and guys who enforce these bylaws helps! I like to give them a little flash of the lights when I head out to clear snow Thumbs Up


----------



## njsnowremoval

newhere;1433067 said:


> please explain to us what is wrong with your head? seriously im no spelling ace but how do you mangle the English language that bad?
> 
> you understand plowsite has spell check?
> 
> you sound like you lick the windows.....seriously do you?


A. I have very minor dyslexia. 
B. I never noticed untill you said this that PS has spell check.


----------



## kashman

i had 2 rent with 1 truck. you can get ticketed for running non truck plates to do work with.


----------

